# Foxpro Shockwave help



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello gents, took my Shockwave out today and didn't check the battery pack first. Needless to say it was corroded pretty bad. Any good replacements or do I order directly from foxpro?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Fox pro only may have to send it in.


----------



## NevadaZielmeister (Jan 3, 2021)

22magnum said:


> Hello gents, took my Shockwave out today and didn't check the battery pack first. Needless to say it was corroded pretty bad. Any good replacements or do I order directly from foxpro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I would highly recommend the Lithium rechargeable battery from FoxPro. I charge it once a year, and it lasts all year long. It is not affected by cold as much. I have really enjoyed this batter for trouble free use of my Shockwave. I even use the decoy on a regular basis, still long lasting.


----------

